# Need a tip



## Wobin19

Hi all, what steam tips are you guys using on your Rockets? Mine came with a 2 hole, but finding it a bit slow. Also, not sure what size they are, are they particular to the Rockets are are they bog standard?

I looked on BellaBarista, but they want 20 quid for a set of 4 Rocket tips, which i don't really need.

I had a 4 x 1mm on the Fracino which was perfect...

Any tips?? Pun intended!


----------



## Thecatlinux

I'm still trying to master the two hole if anything i would say its to quick(for me anyhow) how much milk are you stretching in one go?


----------



## GarethX

Thecatlinux said:


> I'm still trying to master the two hole if anything i would say its to quick(for me anyhow) how much milk are you stretching in one go?


The R58 came with 2 different 2 hole tips. Struggled with both initially due to the huge step up in power from the Silvia, got the hang of it now although was initially close to giving up, nothing like getting a new toy that you can't use properly :-( Persevere catlinux something will click and you'll wonder what the fuss was about.

Sorry Wobin19 not to be any use, Daren's owned a Rocket longer than us so might be able to give better advice.


----------



## Thecatlinux

View attachment 6974


Managed to get it right tonight , now going to make another to see if my method works . Of course when I got all that micro foam i didn't know what to do with it.


----------



## Wobin19

Thanks all. I am not having any problems getting microfoam, it's just slow at 30 seconds for enough milk for a single flat white. I'm going to give Bella Barista a call to see if they have a 4 hole tip.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Did you ever get the four hole tip ? , or has anyone else tried or is using a four hole tip with their rocket ?


----------



## Wobin19

I did not need to after I got the following advise:

If you have cool arm steamer, Ie a liner inside the arm, removal is a simple job and improves the steaming performance considerably.

Its much better and i really should have shared before now- Cheers!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Will goggle it to see whats involved and may give it a go , I was just curious if anyone has got the 4 hole tip


----------



## Daren

I've got the 4 hole tip - it's rapid! Feels like twice as fast. It does make it more difficult to control though, but for every day use its what I use (was part of the 4 pack as available in Bella Batista - I picked mine up cheap from fleebay).

If I'm trying to impress with a bit of art I switch back to the standard 2 hole.


----------



## destcc

I already find two quite decent cannot imagine four!


----------



## dan1502

I have the pack of various tips but wouldn't mind a tip as to how best to remove the tip without scratching as the faces are concave rather than flat. Any ideas?


----------



## hotmetal

I was under the impression (from Bella Barista's website) that the 4 pack of rocket steam tips don't fit the R58. I find it slightly bizarre that rocket would use a different fitting for the R58 to all their hx machines but equally odd that BB would warn R58 owners off buying the tip pack.

I'm also curious about changing tips as mine came only with a 2 hole. But would that then set me back by having to adjust to the new tip and would it be better?


----------



## dan1502

The pack came with mine when I bought it. There is the two hole fitted, another two hole of the same tip size then four with smaller tip sizes, two with three holes, one with two holes and one with four. The holes are a variety of sizes. The of the threaded parts of the smaller headed tips are about 0.1mm or very slightly more in diameter larger and the thread looks the same so I would think they would fit.


----------



## dan1502

Ok, so I've tried a couple more. They do fit fine. The larger supplied tips require a 14mm spanner and the smaller tips a 12 mm spanner.

I'm using a small pitcher (I could probably do with buying a better one).

The large two hole was fitted which is powerful and pretty good. I tried the 4 hole and wasn't keen plus the steam goes everywhere when purging.

I've just tried the small two hole and it's nowhere near as powerful as the large two hole and much slower but I've managed to get much more silky milk and at least was able to form some sort of pattern with it so shall stick with that for now.


----------

